# Куда идти лечиться?



## Denis. (11 Авг 2009)

Доброе время суток!

Заранее приношу свои извинения если нарушаю своим вопросом правила форума.
Если же не нарушаю правил, то хотел бы обратиться к участникам форума за советом в какие клиники Санкт-Петербурга стоит обратиться по определению диагноза заболевания (на основании имеющихся снимков позвоночника МРТ),  и последующего консервативного лечения.

Два года назад делал МРТ, затем обращался в клинику ххх, там на основании снимков доктор моментально помимо грыжи определил остеопороз (причиной которого по его мнению однозначно являются хламидии (или что-то подобное, я честно, говоря в этом не разбираюсь. Но как я понял связано это половой системой. В целом, бред какой-то). В последующие 20 мин. в этой клинике мне выписали кучу анализов крови, по сути назначили курс лечения и сообщили сумму, которую я должен заплатить.
На этом мое лечение грыжи L5-S1 0,4 см закончилось.

Прошло два года, я сделал новые снимки по всей спине - 1 грыжа (L5-S1 0,5 cм), протрузии. В общем, все как у многих 
В эту клинику куда раньше обращался идти не хочется. Клиник очень много. Куда идти не понятно.
Конечно, я планирую сходить со снимками для начала к врачу (терапевту, неврологу или хирургу? - сам не знаю к кому) в поликлинику по месту проживания. Там, правда, я не был последние лет 10-13. Может, что он скажет. 

Но думаю, ваши советы тоже будут для меня полезными.

Заранее всем благодарен.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (12 Авг 2009)

У вас рядом доктор Abelar!aiwan


----------



## Denis. (13 Авг 2009)

Доброе время суток!
Сегодня получил направление в городскую многопрофильную больницу №2 (в Питере) на отделение нейрохирургии (секция хирургии позвоночника).
Уважаемые участники форума, проходил ли кто-либо из вас или ваших знакомых консервативное лечение грыжи (причин вызвавших протрузии и грыжи) в этой клинике. Или просто какая профессиональная информация есть об этой клинике по данной специализации. Хотелось бы услышать отзывы.
Заранее благодарен.


----------



## Ell (14 Авг 2009)

Двойка специализируется на заболеваниях позвоночника.


----------

